# Jesse's Girl Swatches



## Allura Beauty (Dec 11, 2011)

More photos available here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 12, 2011)

More photos available here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 12, 2011)

More photos available here.


----------

